# Oxygen support



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

If friends or family are visiting you this summer and need access to oxygen during their holiday in Spain, make sure they pre-arrange this with their EHIC 1 month in advance before travelling. For more information, visit Health Care In Spain | Working through the British consulate looking to offer information on health care requirements for UK residents living and working in Spain


----------

